# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Introducing my Cobalt Tinc

## awelcome

I hope to get better pics soon, but I didn't feel like changing my lens tonight and the light is generally so dim in my house that my shutter had to be WAY low for these and ISO super high.... sorry got off track (I am a photographer lol).  Anyway, I am new to frogs in general, and this little beauty (we think it's a girl) is our new family member.  I am in love with her color patterns!

Sorry for so many pics... I couldn't quite narrow it down to best show her colors.

Hiding in her corner without the bright light blowing out the yellows.



and venturing out into the light more 










Thanks for looking.... we're still in the process of picking out a name.

----------


## Paul

He/She is beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pictures with us!

----------


## Heather

Welcome to the forum  :Smile: . Such a pretty Cobalt. Congrats on your first!

----------


## awelcome

Thanks.  The place I got her also had a lot of frogs with pretty much all yellow heads down about halfway before it turned blue without the black markings.  They had them as the same frog.... are they?

----------


## bill

Very cute little froggie!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Heather

Markings can certainly vary. Where did you purchase yours?

We have 2  :Smile: .

----------


## awelcome

We got it from a PetCo.

----------


## Heather

Wow! That's impressive. I did not know they carry darts. Ours here just has whites tree frogs and fire belly toads.

----------


## awelcome

they said it was new for them.... which may explain the crappy advice they gave me to start lol.

----------


## Daniel

Cobalts are a beautiful dart. Congrats on yours. 

My petcos only carry whites, fire bellies and for some reason Red & Black Walking Frogs.

----------


## Daniel

What is the price tag on these guys at petco?

----------


## Lynn

> What is the price tag on these guys at petco?


Daniel
There are PetCos on Pluto?
Shipping must be very expensive  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

Har har har har!!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## awelcome

this one was marked at $60, but one of the reasons I jumped on the purchase and believed them so easily was they had a fantastic sale with all reptiles and amphibians 50% off as well as much of the gear.  So I got her for $30.

----------


## Daniel

> Daniel
> There are PetCos on Pluto?
> Shipping must be very expensive


We Plutonians have everything here on Pluto. Earth copied us.

----------


## Paul

Pluto isn't even a planet :P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Daniel

> Pluto isn't even a planet :P
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry, didn't realize you lived on Pluto... :Upset:

----------


## Paul

Lol. Sorry if I offended our Plutonian member. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

> this one was marked at $60, but one of the reasons I jumped on the purchase and believed them so easily was they had a fantastic sale with all reptiles and amphibians 50% off as well as much of the gear.  So I got her for $30.


That's a sweet deal for a cobalt. I normally see them for about $50/frog. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

> Pluto isn't even a planet :P
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pluto got a raw deal on that one. It's still my second favorite planet. (chipmunkania is my favorite) 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Paul

I agree. How can something go from being a planet to not based on size! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

Lol!!!

----------


## Heather

If you can have a fecal test done to check for parasites, I'd recommend it. Always a good idea. 

Eventually, after your quarantining phase, your beautiful Cobalt from Pluto would love a sweet friends from Venus  :Big Grin: .

----------

